# Indian PCC from Bangalore psk



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.

a. My passport was recently renewed with my current address and has my wife's name in it.
b. My wife's passport doesn't have the current address and my name is also not present in her passport.

My PCC:

I had taken my passport copy self attested and other address proofs like voter id, aadhar card, Tax assement document. They had just verified my passport copy and mentioned that the pcc will be issued after the police check as it was not done during the renewal of my passport.

The police station people called me after three days due to the elections in Bangalore and i had taken my age proof (Xth marks card), address proof(voter id but passport is preferred) and some identification proof (aadhar). They said it will be sent in two days.

Wife's PCC (complicated) :

Since my wife's passport has a different address which is of her hometown and my name was also not included, I initially thought I will renew the passport as many on this forum had mentioned that they will surely ask for the new pssport with my name in it. But since the next available slot was May end for passport, i thought of taking chance and went to the psk with all the address proofs i have as mentioned above and also marriage certificate and my passport copy all self attested by my wife. 

In the first counter where they give the tokens, they had sent her file inside to the psk head for a verification of documents which was the most tensed part of this year in my life . Finally after half an hour they issued the token adn asked us to go to counter A.Everything was fine in A but there was a long wait for almost two hours for counter B where the lady who verified the docs dropped a bomb saying that she should have the passport with my name since she had mentioned her status married. Then she told since i am producing the marriage certificate and passport with my wife's name, those docs will be sufficient to confirm that she is married but she will only take my address for my wife if my name is in her passport. Later she only gave the option that i can produce any bank account passbook from any nationalised bank for her address proof for which I told that i have to open today but that will not have one year transactions.

She mentioned that for PCC one year statment is not required but the passbook with atleast one transaction is sufficient. This was a big relief and I went back that day and applied for a new account and got the passbook next day. I went to the psk on the third day and wrt the document verification there were no more problems and all the documents submitted were fine. These docs were verified by some other officials but not the lady who asked us to open the account the other day. They told that once the police verification is complete, pcc will be issued for my wife also. This was a complete relief and i was rellay happy for taking a chance and applying for the pcc for my wife without changing her passport.

P.S: Banglore sai arcade psk allows walkins of pcc applications. Just apply online and take the printout of the ARN form after submitting your application. You can pay online or pay directly in the psk in counter A itself.

Let me know in case of any queires. Iwill try to answer as much as I know and sorry for a very lengthy post.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi psuresh0207,

thanks a lot for the post. It has really helped me.i am also from bangalore

I am exactly in your situation(except that i am not married).. even i have to change my passport address and have booked an appt from the psk on the the 7th of may in tatkal quota and on 19th i have booked for a PCC appt. All this prep because i am positive that i will get an invite this monthend for 189.. 

I have a couple of questions,

1) i didnt understand what you meant by self attestation. Is it just a self signature?

2) What do you think will happen in my case.since i have applied in tatkal quota, will i get the passport in a day or two and also once i get the passport, do you think police verification will be the same like you?I think yes.. if so i will get in 3 days like you is what i am hoping.. 

Please share your comments



psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Bro, If you are applying under tatkal, you dont need appointment. Its a walkin. Even PCC is a walkin.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Hi psuresh0207,
> 
> thanks a lot for the post. It has really helped me.i am also from bangalore
> 
> ...


1) Yes its the self signature on the xerox copy of the documents you are submitting.
2) If you apply in tatkal, you will mostly get the passport in a day or two but the police verification in general will be after the passport issue.

In the normal case of passport application the police verficaition can be before the passport issue or after the passport issue or no verification also. Not sure on what basis they decide this but the person at the counter C in the psk will decide this. So for you it will be mostly after the passport issue or no verfication also. If the police verification is there after the issue, then wait till that happens and then walkin on the next day for the pcc though you have the appointment on a later day. If there is no police verification for you then walkin to the psk the day after you receive the passport between 9 and 11 am.

Hope this answers your query.

-Suresh.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

psuresh0207 said:


> 1) Yes its the self signature on the xerox copy of the documents you are submitting.
> 2) If you apply in tatkal, you will mostly get the passport in a day or two but the police verification in general will be after the passport issue.
> 
> In the normal case of passport application the police verficaition can be before the passport issue or after the passport issue or no verification also. Not sure on what basis they decide this but the person at the counter C in the psk will decide this. So for you it will be mostly after the passport issue or no verfication also. If the police verification is there after the issue, then wait till that happens and then walkin on the next day for the pcc though you have the appointment on a later day. If there is no police verification for you then walkin to the psk the day after you receive the passport between 9 and 11 am.
> ...


Thanks Suresh. this clears my query. i will plan it accordingly..


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please tell me when did you do your PCC in bangalore SAI arcade office? 

and also, Can you please confirm, whether we can pay directly in the SAI Arcade office as I ahve not paid it online. 

Currently, I have filled in the e-form and submitted and generated the ARN. I have more than 4 documents that they have listed in the website.

So, Can you advise me, after how many days of filling the applicaiton online, I can visit the office, I have filled in the application today and submitted.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.
> 
> ...


Can you let us know that how many copies are provided by the Bangalore PSK by default? I need 2 copies for me as well as my wife.


----------



## deepshi (Feb 10, 2014)

After how many days of police verification, did u receive your PCC?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Can you let us know that how many copies are provided by the Bangalore PSK by default? I need 2 copies for me as well as my wife.


They give two copies only!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.
> 
> ...



Submitted my PCC application today at PSK Sai Arcade with Employer letter as address proof. They also asked for Company ID as identity proof which was available with me luckily but it was never mentioned anywhere so could have easily been a problem.
Just like your case, took a chance with my wife's application with a recently opened nationalised bank account passbook as address proof but it did not work and they returned her application and asked to submit employer letter for her too. When we contended that her employer is not a known one and a private limited company, they said it would be accepted so we'll go back with that day after tomorrow since 14th is a holiday for them. We also had but ICICI bannk statement for 1+ year but they refused to look at it. Just makes me wonder on the logic of accepting a very small employer's letter as address proof but not ICICI bank statement, the second biggest bank overall in the country and the biggest private bank. 
No wonder we all dread getting work done from govt. folks as there's hardly any room for flexibility or sensibility.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Submitted my PCC application today at PSK Sai Arcade with Employer letter as address proof. They also asked for Company ID as identity proof which was available with me luckily but it was never mentioned anywhere so could have easily been a problem.
> Just like your case, took a chance with my wife's application with a recently opened nationalised bank account passbook as address proof but it did not work and they returned her application and asked to submit employer letter for her too. When we contended that her employer is not a known one and a private limited company, they said it would be accepted so we'll go back with that day after tomorrow since 14th is a holiday for them. We also had but ICICI bannk statement for 1+ year but they refused to look at it. Just makes me wonder on the logic of accepting a very small employer's letter as address proof but not ICICI bank statement, the second biggest bank overall in the country and the biggest private bank.
> No wonder we all dread getting work done from govt. folks as there's hardly any room for flexibility or sensibility.


Thats weird as the person from the B counter herself told that any nationalized bank with 1 transaction is also sufficient and the other person next day also accepted that. May be in my case, I mentioned that my wife is not working and there is no other proof i can provide other than my address and marriage certificate which might have worked.

Even I also asked why the ICICI statement is not accepted and she simply said that they get the instructions from RPO and they cannot do anything for that.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me when did you do your PCC in bangalore SAI arcade office?
> 
> ...


Hi Cloudram,

Apologies for the late reply as I was out of station for the past tow weeks and O couldn't get online to check the forum.

If you had already applied then you can ignore the below post, I will still answer as this might be useful to others.

We can pay directly at the PSK or in online as well. Both are fine. But I paid at the PSK directly.

Once the ARN is generated, you can visit any working day(PSK's) after the ARN generation between 9:30 AM and 11 AM.

-Suresh


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

deepshi said:


> After how many days of police verification, did u receive your PCC?


Hi deepshi,

Got the message to collect the PCC after 3 days of Police verification for both mine as well as my wife separately.

-Suresh.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi deepshi,
> 
> Got the message to collect the PCC after 3 days of Police verification for both mine as well as my wife separately.
> 
> -Suresh.


And what documents did you show to the police for both of you as proofs etc.?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

sssagi said:


> And what documents did you show to the police for both of you as proofs etc.?


We need to take one identity proof, Age proof and address proof.

Passport, Bank statement or any other address proof and ssc mark list should do. Even pan card will also do for identity proof.


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Cloudram,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply as I was out of station for the past tow weeks and O couldn't get online to check the forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Suresh

Can you please confirm whether your wife's passport had your name mentioned or not?
Also, current address is same with passport address? Where was it issued ?

Regards!
Cloudram


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

cloudram said:


> Hi Suresh
> 
> Can you please confirm whether your wife's passport had your name mentioned or not?
> Also, current address is same with passport address? Where was it issued ?
> ...


Hi CLoudram,

My wife's passport didn't had my name and also the address in her passport is not the same as the one we are living currently. Her passport was issued in Hyderabad before our marriage.

-Suresh


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi CLoudram,
> 
> My wife's passport didn't had my name and also the address in her passport is not the same as the one we are living currently. Her passport was issued in Hyderabad before our marriage.
> 
> -Suresh


Hi pSuresho207

I am currently working in Bangalore.My passport is issued from my native place.

What Documents Police will ask for verification.
Regards
SJ


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Hi pSuresho207
> 
> I am currently working in Bangalore.My passport is issued from my native place.
> 
> ...


They generally ask for an identity proof, age proof and Address proof.

-Suresh.


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

A cent on my experience - Me and my husband went for PCC before EOI invitation. Though my husband verification process was initiated with no trouble, mine went through a block initially. Pre-lunch my hubby got cleared and post-lunch I was asked why I need the PCC?? I told him about Aus migration. He then asked where is it written that you need PCC? I said it is on their website requirements. He then told me to get the printout for that!! He kept my file on hold and even scolded the guy on phone who had issued the token. I had to fight the urge to keep my mouth shut to ask him then why did he just clear my husbands file for processing further??

So next day I again had to go through all the benches plus waiting time for file on-hold people is that they are taken at last while they should come to psk from 9-11!! So my turn cane at 3 p.m and to my surprise I was handed the PCC directly  No-processing.

Moral: If you are applying before getting invitation, carry the requirements page from the website that says PCC required


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sam2304 said:


> A cent on my experience - Me and my husband went for PCC before EOI invitation. Though my husband verification process was initiated with no trouble, mine went through a block initially. Pre-lunch my hubby got cleared and post-lunch I was asked why I need the PCC?? I told him about Aus migration. He then asked where is it written that you need PCC? I said it is on their website requirements. He then told me to get the printout for that!! He kept my file on hold and even scolded the guy on phone who had issued the token. I had to fight the urge to keep my mouth shut to ask him then why did he just clear my husbands file for processing further??
> 
> So next day I again had to go through all the benches plus waiting time for file on-hold people is that they are taken at last while they should come to psk from 9-11!! So my turn cane at 3 p.m and to my surprise I was handed the PCC directly  No-processing.
> 
> Moral: If you are applying before getting invitation, carry the requirements page from the website that says PCC required



Hey Sam,

i applied at PSK Marathalli after receiving my invitation. They asked me reason (proof) for PCC issuance and I had to run to the internet parlour behind the parking lot of PSK and get print out of the document checklist and handed over to them. After that I was allowed to go inside and wait for hours; once my file reached counter C they initiated police verification as address on my passport and current residence address was different. Got my PCC certificate in 3 days 

It's so dumb of them asking documentary proof for PCC. Why would anyone want a PCC to be issued without any reason :crazy:


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> They generally ask for an identity proof, age proof and Address proof.
> 
> -Suresh.


Thanks Suresh.

Identity Proof - PAN Card
Age Proof - Passport 
Address Proof - ITR /Bank statement from SBI 


Is anything else ois required like invitation letter or Visa summary Sheet after fees paid.

How much time will they take for Police verification to PCC in hand

Thanks in advance,


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Thanks Suresh.
> 
> Identity Proof - PAN Card
> Age Proof - Passport
> ...


Carry these 4 things - 

1) Print out of your online PCC application
2) Passport in original and copies of front and last two pages
3) Bank Statement from SBI for one year original & xerox copy (if online statement get branch seal and signature on it)
4) Reason for PCC issuance - carry print out of document checklist which clearly states PCC requirements for visa


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Carry these 4 things -
> 
> 1) Print out of your online PCC application
> 2) Passport in original and copies of front and last two pages
> ...


Thanks for quick reply..


For 4th point What should I show.Do we get any doc which specifies PCC required for 189 VISA


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Thanks for quick reply..
> 
> 
> For 4th point What should I show.Do we get any doc which specifies PCC required for 189 VISA


Go to this link - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Once you are on this page click on Visa Applicants > Then click Document Checklist

Scroll down a little and you will find "Character Requirements" take print of this section and go.......


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Go to this link - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> Once you are on this page click on Visa Applicants > Then click Document Checklist
> 
> Scroll down a little and you will find "Character Requirements" take print of this section and go.......


Thanks a lot .rashe_12..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

joyshibu said:


> Thanks a lot .rashe_12..


Hello everyone,

My wife's PCC was something which was giving me sleepless nights for past 5 days. 
She has no local address proof except employer letter or Axis bank statement.

Finally I think opening SBI account and hr letter and mix of other documents, I hope I can make it through.

the whole section or just the 10 lines under *'character requirements'*

I hope i will be able to make it.

I have 2 questions again for my PCC if someone know about it : 
*
1) By the document checklist printout, how much part do I print ?
2) I went to PSK for my PCC on 25 June, visited local police station on 26 June. I went for follow-up to the same police station and met the guy, he said that the file is sent to commissioner office and I should get the sms in a day or 2. 

Whereas, my other friend has got the sms today(passport issuance). She went a day after me. 

I am little worried if there is a problem? 
*


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife's PCC was something which was giving me sleepless nights for past 5 days.
> She has no local address proof except employer letter or Axis bank statement.
> ...


Ankur: Getting PCC can sometimes be easy or a pain. You should follow up with your local police station and request them to send to commissioner office ASAP. In my case the police was kind enough to oblige and got my PCC in 3 days.

I just took print out of the character assessment part and it worked for me. May be you can take even your visa invitation print out too (to play it safe)

Options for your wife PCC: 

1) What documents did you submit for your PCC? Bank statement from nationalised bank? If yes, go to the branch right away; update your account to joint account and ask them to give you new statement print out along with both names showing on the statement.

2) I'm assuming her address on passport is different from current address. If the address mentioned on passport is a permanent one then you can apply with that address itself (at that PSK / police station jurisdiction).

Hope this will resolve your problem


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

HI 
First of all thanks for your Suresh & Rashe12 for your valuable suggestions. I visisted psk @ marthahalli today and I was well prepared because of you ppl. But they asked me a letter addressing to PO stating the reason for PCC.All other things are same A-->B-->C counter and at the end they initiated a police verification. I need to visit the Madivala police station tomorrow. Hope the that also will be hassle free and will get PCC soon.

Thanks
SJ


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Ankur: Getting PCC can sometimes be easy or a pain. You should follow up with your local police station and request them to send to commissioner office ASAP. In my case the police was kind enough to oblige and got my PCC in 3 days.
> 
> I just took print out of the character assessment part and it worked for me. May be you can take even your visa invitation print out too (to play it safe)
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy for looking at my problem. 

For my wife PCC : 

1) We both don't have a nationalised bank. I applied for her SBI bank account but it won't be 1 year old so not sure if they would accept(though people have mentioned here that it was accepted). 

2) My bank account is in PNB but it is in Delhi and we are living in banglaore for past 3 years.

3) her permanent address is of delhi, can we tell that they do verification on delhi address? is it possible? I dont' think we can, you have to apply with banglaore address verification only if living in bangalore.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> HI
> First of all thanks for your Suresh & Rashe12 for your valuable suggestions. I visisted psk @ marthahalli today and I was well prepared because of you ppl. But they asked me a letter addressing to PO stating the reason for PCC.All other things are same A-->B-->C counter and at the end they initiated a police verification. I need to visit the Madivala police station tomorrow. Hope the that also will be hassle free and will get PCC soon.
> 
> Thanks
> SJ


Yes you are right!! Actually I forgot to mention that to you. I too wrote on plain paper addressing PO....

Go to Madivala station and request them to process your file quickly...don't forget to give them file handling charges :rofl:


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Thanks buddy for looking at my problem.
> 
> For my wife PCC :
> 
> ...


Curious - with what documents you applied for PCC since you also don't have bank statement.....may be you can use similar type of documents for your wife too....

Nope you can't apply in Bangalore for Delhi address. Is the Delhi address still valid...meaning someone (parents) living there? Any address proof for delhi address?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Curious - with what documents you applied for PCC since you also don't have bank statement.....may be you can use similar type of documents for your wife too....
> 
> Nope you can't apply in Bangalore for Delhi address. Is the Delhi address still valid...meaning someone (parents) living there? Any address proof for delhi address?


I had airtel fixed line telephone broadband bill of bangalore address in my name. So that worked for me.

Yes, her delhi address is still valid that is before her marriage. Parents and family live there. IF you are thinking of an option that I send her there for PCC, there are few problems associated to that : Expensive airfare(so keeping it last resort) and a risk of police verification(neighbors will tell the truth)


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear All 
I have an urgent query regarding EOI block time after getting any invitation from some state of Australia. Let me clear down the situation 

EOI Submitted: 12th June 2014
Invitation from Queensland (489) received: 14th June 2014
Got extension in the submission of documents for 489: 7th July 2014

Recently South Australia updated their list of occupations on 1st July with Telecom profession as High availability. I was wondering if there is anyway that i can for for SA nomination 
(190) after rejecting the nomination from Queensland's 489. I heard there is a period of 60 days block time for EOI. Is that true ? Furthermore , if i have to wait for 60 days after rejecting this offer of 489 from QLD, might be the seats for 263311 (Telecom Engineer) filled up in South Australia too..
I need urgent and professional suggestions here . Your help/reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> I had airtel fixed line telephone broadband bill of bangalore address in my name. So that worked for me.
> 
> Yes, her delhi address is still valid that is before her marriage. Parents and family live there. IF you are thinking of an option that I send her there for PCC, there are few problems associated to that : Expensive airfare(so keeping it last resort) and a risk of police verification(neighbors will tell the truth)


Hi Ankur,

Not sure if it will work or not, but try it this way once. If you have your wife's name in your passport, take the passport copy, originals, marriage certificate copy and original and give it in the counter outside. They should be ok with that. 

Also take your wife's bangalore SBI statement for how many months you have and when you go to the B-Counter, they will ask for the address proof other than passport. At that time show the SBI statement and the passbook. 

In my case i didn't had any nationalised bank account for my wife and the lady at the B Counter asked me to go and open an account and get the statement for that single transaction for the single day. When i did the same thing, the other person at B counter the next day accepted that one day statement without any discussion.

Hope this works for you as well.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

ehsanonline said:


> Dear All
> I have an urgent query regarding EOI block time after getting any invitation from some state of Australia. Let me clear down the situation
> 
> EOI Submitted: 12th June 2014
> ...



Looks like you have put it in the wrong thread. May be the EOI Submitted club thread or 180 190 visa applicants threads might give a better and quick solution for this.

From what I know 60 block period is for the invitation to expire which was given for the EOI. The invitation is valid for 60 days and you have to apply for the visa within that 60 days. In case you don't apply for the visa in that 60 days, it will expire and your EOI again goes into the queue and you have to wait for the invitation.

Experts can confirm once.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> HI
> First of all thanks for your Suresh & Rashe12 for your valuable suggestions. I visisted psk @ marthahalli today and I was well prepared because of you ppl. But they asked me a letter addressing to PO stating the reason for PCC.All other things are same A-->B-->C counter and at the end they initiated a police verification. I need to visit the Madivala police station tomorrow. Hope the that also will be hassle free and will get PCC soon.
> 
> Thanks
> SJ


Good to hear that this thread has helped you regarding the PCC query. In the police station it will be very straight forward and you might have to pay a little for their chai pani and everything else goes smooth.

-Suresh


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

hi everyone,

I'm living in bangalore, I submitted my PCC application at Maratthali PSK on 27 June. 
I submitted my documents and visited police station of hsr layout next day.

It's been 10 days since than and the status is still the same 

I'm little worried as I heard it takes normally 4-5 days but it's been 10 days for me till now.

What possible options do I have ?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm living in bangalore, I submitted my PCC application at Maratthali PSK on 27 June.
> I submitted my documents and visited police station of hsr layout next day.
> ...


Hi Ankur,

Did you check with the police station if your file was sent to the comissioner's office? Also check with them when it was sent. If it was sent more than two to three days ago, you need to visit the comissioner's office and check on the status there.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Did you check with the police station if your file was sent to the comissioner's office? Also check with them when it was sent. If it was sent more than two to three days ago, you need to visit the comissioner's office and check on the status there.
> 
> -Suresh.


Hi suresh,

Thank you for responding. 

Local police station person sad that it was sent around 4-5 days ago. I hope i can trust his words?

I will check at commissioner's office if he is true...do you know where is commissioner's office ?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi suresh,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> ...


Not sure Ankur. May be anyone from Bangalore can help on this or check with that police person itself mentioning that it is wrt the visa and get the address.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Not sure Ankur. May be anyone from Bangalore can help on this or check with that police person itself mentioning that it is wrt the visa and get the address.
> 
> -Suresh.


I sent an email to commissioner office at [email protected] 

let's see if that helps... else will visit on monday as I am assuming that sat/sun is their holiday.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi suresh,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> ...


The Commissioner's office is at Infantry Road (parallel road to Rajbhavan)....once you reach near Rajbhavan you can ask anyone there they can guide you...

Honestly, going to their office won't help you as you will end up running from pillar to post.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> The Commissioner's office is at Infantry Road (parallel road to Rajbhavan)....once you reach near Rajbhavan you can ask anyone there they can guide you...
> 
> Honestly, going to their office won't help you as you will end up running from pillar to post.


I was feeling the same..should i just wait ?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> The Commissioner's office is at Infantry Road (parallel road to Rajbhavan)....once you reach near Rajbhavan you can ask anyone there they can guide you...
> 
> Honestly, going to their office won't help you as you will end up running from pillar to post.


I was also of the same opinion earlier but had read in some of the posts in this forum that they were able to follow up in the comissioner's office and got the PCC. Thats the reason why i had asked Ankur to follow up. If we are just waiting, it moght be that the chance of getting it sooner is less.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> I was also of the same opinion earlier but had read in some of the posts in this forum that they were able to follow up in the comissioner's office and got the PCC. Thats the reason why i had asked Ankur to follow up. If we are just waiting, it moght be that the chance of getting it sooner is less.
> 
> -Suresh.


Till now i have not visited commissioner office but spoke to 2 agents who appear to help with all their capacity. First one just keeps saying but no results for past 3 days. I spoke to next one and he say to give file number and he will do it tomorrow.

Is there something which i cannot read in between the lines. 

I hope it is not a trap...any ideas ?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Till now i have not visited commissioner office but spoke to 2 agents who appear to help with all their capacity. First one just keeps saying but no results for past 3 days. I spoke to next one and he say to give file number and he will do it tomorrow.
> 
> Is there something which i cannot read in between the lines.
> 
> ...


I am not sure of how this agents work and i don't think it is required. If you are in a hurry its better you contact the Commisioners office and they generally respond fast on these kind of things. 

-Suresh.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Till now i have not visited commissioner office but spoke to 2 agents who appear to help with all their capacity. First one just keeps saying but no results for past 3 days. I spoke to next one and he say to give file number and he will do it tomorrow.
> 
> Is there something which i cannot read in between the lines.
> 
> ...


Better to pay a visit to commissioners office than going through agents


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> I am not sure of how this agents work and i don't think it is required. If you are in a hurry its better you contact the Commisioners office and they generally respond fast on these kind of things.
> 
> -Suresh.


Yes Suresh and Rashe... Agents should be avoided... I was planning to visit agent and than commisioner office today but could manage to visit agent only...

I was waiting for agent at his office for almost an hour listening to his 'reaching in 5 minute 10 minute' drama 

Later he asked for a fortune to get work done which still did not look convincing to me... They have contacts inside to get work done but still i cannot trust anyone just like that..

Coming to point he gave me some valuable info... Server were down for almost a week so there is a pileup of files which will take time to clear... So i believe better to wait or vist there directly...but agents never....

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Yes Suresh and Rashe... Agents should be avoided... I was planning to visit agent and than commisioner office today but could manage to visit agent only...
> 
> I was waiting for agent at his office for almost an hour listening to his 'reaching in 5 minute 10 minute' drama
> 
> ...


Yeah its better in that case to wait a little further than going to the agents. Hope it clears soon Ankur.

-Suresh.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Yes Suresh and Rashe... Agents should be avoided... I was planning to visit agent and than commisioner office today but could manage to visit agent only...
> 
> I was waiting for agent at his office for almost an hour listening to his 'reaching in 5 minute 10 minute' drama
> 
> ...


Server down?? I don't think that can be the reason....I would suggest you go to your local police station again and tell them that you haven't received the PCC still and ask them to help you out. 

Hope you could apply for your wife's PCC without any issues....


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Server down?? I don't think that can be the reason....I would suggest you go to your local police station again and tell them that you haven't received the PCC still and ask them to help you out.
> 
> Hope you could apply for your wife's PCC without any issues....


Local police station person said that case is at commisioner office now...nothing he can do.

He mentioned that go to C office and people their might have some 'expectations' too... I Hate the system man

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Local police station person said that case is at commisioner office now...nothing he can do.
> 
> He mentioned that go to C office and people their might have some 'expectations' too... I Hate the system man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


Guys... good news is that finally I got an SMS :laugh: :horn:

However, I got 3 together... First 2 said that it's cleared and can be collected from respective passport office ... 

3rd and last sms said... that police report not yet finalized by commissioner office.. contact police for details.

Website is still not upated... i'm just hoping that 3rd sms came in wrong sequecne :fingerscrossed:


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys... good news is that finally I got an SMS :laugh: :horn:
> 
> However, I got 3 together... First 2 said that it's cleared and can be collected from respective passport office ...
> 
> ...


Thats indeed a good news Ankur:horn:. Yeah that was surely in the wrong sequence. Take the acknowledgement letter you got on the other day without fail. They need that to issue the PCC or atleast that is what they say. 

-Suresh.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys... good news is that finally I got an SMS :laugh: :horn:
> 
> However, I got 3 together... First 2 said that it's cleared and can be collected from respective passport office ...
> 
> ...


Finally!!! 

Same thing happened with me got 2 SMS one was not yet finalised and other was to collect PCC. Go ahead and collect it from the PSK.

Do keep the forum updated about how you went about getting your wife's PCC with minimal documents as it will benefit everyone on the forum

Good you didn't fall prey to those two agents (good for nothing)


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys... good news is that finally I got an SMS :laugh: :horn:
> 
> However, I got 3 together... First 2 said that it's cleared and can be collected from respective passport office ...
> 
> ...


Check out this link. Should help for your wife pcc - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4544506-post906.html


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Suresh & Rashe_12

Finallly I got my PCC today. It was a hassle free process..took 1 week from appying-->police verification--> pcc issue.

Thanks for your help

regards
SJ


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Same thing happened with me got 2 SMS one was not yet finalised and other was to collect PCC. Go ahead and collect it from the PSK.
> 
> ...


Sure mate... i'm going to visit psk next week and hoping it to be good.

finally today the status changed to ready to collect... online also... 

To everyone out here... if your application is getting delayed at commissioner's office, you can write email to the commissioner mentioned on their website.

I don't know if that speed up my process but today I got an email from assistant police commisioner stating that they have sent letter of my pcc to PSK... hats off to him... 

Special Thanks to Rashe and Suresh for this thread and helping me and numerous silent people who visit this thread and will visit it in future for many years to come


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Sure mate... i'm going to visit psk next week and hoping it to be good.
> 
> finally today the status changed to ready to collect... online also...
> 
> ...


Wow good to know that they actually monitor emails and reply to peoples grievances.

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys I have a query, please help

Both mine and my spouse's passport shows Marital status as unmarried with different addresses. I'm thinking of applying for reissual of both passports with change of marital status, spouse's name and address change. But I'm not sure if it is really required or not. Pleasw advise

1. Can I get the PCC with the current passport or will they ask for spouse name to be updated ?
2. Can my spouse get PCC with her existing passport or do you suggest applying for a reissue for her ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys I have a query, please help
> 
> Both mine and my spouse's passport shows Marital status as unmarried with different addresses. I'm thinking of applying for reissual of both passports with change of marital status, spouse's name and address change. But I'm not sure if it is really required or not. Pleasw advise
> 
> ...


PCC does not have anything to do with your marital status.

If your current address is different from passport address you can still get pcc with approved current address proofs.

Get your pcc done first, later you can have spouse names added just for future but not really reqired in visa process.

Visa application would need marriage certificate.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys I have a query, please help
> 
> Both mine and my spouse's passport shows Marital status as unmarried with different addresses. I'm thinking of applying for reissual of both passports with change of marital status, spouse's name and address change. But I'm not sure if it is really required or not. Pleasw advise
> 
> ...


If your RPO is Ahmedabad RPO then please don't apply for PCC before addition of name of spouse is done in your passport. 

They are cunning and very stubborn. My friend had tried to get PCC without addition of name and where police enquiry came in they found out he is married. 

Fine of 2000 was imposed and show cause notice of lying on application. 

For rest if RPO s another forum member has replied and I concur with him. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> If your RPO is Ahmedabad RPO then please don't apply for PCC before addition of name of spouse is done in your passport.
> 
> They are cunning and very stubborn. My friend had tried to get PCC without addition of name and where police enquiry came in they found out he is married.
> 
> ...


Yeah... I forgot to mention that every region RPO's have their own rules... But in pcc application it does not ask anywhere about marital status.

And i think it is not part of their checklist so if they are doing it, it is against the rules... Solution is 'gift' or escalation. 

If you have time to obtain pcc than get spouse name added first in case of doubt... Why take risk.

Also in bangalore...person at enquiry is very helpful and knowledgeable...check at your rpo

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I will get the PCC done with the existing passport.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey all,

Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
Anything to worry about? 
Which police station would the application go to - the one i mentioned in application or the one it should ideally go to according to my address?

P.S. - Current address is diff from permanent and i have done this mistake while mentioning police station for current address

Please share.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys I have a query, please help
> 
> Both mine and my spouse's passport shows Marital status as unmarried with different addresses. I'm thinking of applying for reissual of both passports with change of marital status, spouse's name and address change. But I'm not sure if it is really required or not. Pleasw advise
> 
> ...


When we mention the status married they are expecting atleast one of you having the spouse name in the passport. This is what the person at the counter mentioned in my case. 

It is better you also try once and if they don't accept, the best methos if you have time is renewing both your passports.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Same thing happened with me got 2 SMS one was not yet finalised and other was to collect PCC. Go ahead and collect it from the PSK.
> 
> ...


Guys

You wont believe.. Opening sbi a/c was waste... Just hr letter, i card and applicatin letter was enuf...

Just hoping local police station dont create mess tomorrow when i visit

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys
> 
> You wont believe.. Opening sbi a/c was waste... Just hr letter, i card and applicatin letter was enuf...
> 
> ...


Hey that's great to know everything went smoothly for your wife. These PO's create their own new rules everyday. Fortunately, it worked in your favour 

Now head directly to the local station, submit the same set of documents that you gave at PSK. If they ask additional documents tell them this was the same set of docs you submitted at PSK. However, carry your bank statement as you never know how these guys function.

Good Luck!!


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys
> 
> You wont believe.. Opening sbi a/c was waste... Just hr letter, i card and applicatin letter was enuf...
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Ankur. 

But opening an account in the nationalized bank is required for the address proof only. If you have a HR letter from the company it is accepted as an address proof and no need of any other proofs. But in case there are no other proofs it is better to open a bank account in one of the nationalized bank.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Good to hear that Ankur.
> 
> But opening an account in the nationalized bank is required for the address proof only. If you have a HR letter from the company it is accepted as an address proof and no need of any other proofs. But in case there are no other proofs it is better to open a bank account in one of the nationalized bank.
> 
> -Suresh.


Damn.... 
Spouse pcc cleared, only need to collect now

Tue : psk appointment
Wed: police station formalities
Fri: sms received to collect pcc 
Sat: when i woke up, i checked again as i was tired on friday and slept early B-)

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*PCC Process*

Hi Guys,
My wife and I applied for PCC in Lalbagh PSK today, both of us were told that we need to get police verification done. My passport has my current address but I was still asked for police clearance as it was showing data not avbl. My wife's passport has Pune address but she has 3-4 docs with current address and that was verified. However, she was also asked to get police clearance. 

So, should I first visit Comm. office and ask them to send the file for further processing or should I visit the local police station first? What is the general practice?

Pls advise...


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> My wife and I applied for PCC in Lalbagh PSK today, both of us were told that we need to get police verification done. My passport has my current address but I was still asked for police clearance as it was showing data not avbl. My wife's passport has Pune address but she has 3-4 docs with current address and that was verified. However, she was also asked to get police clearance.
> 
> So, should I first visit Comm. office and ask them to send the file for further processing or should I visit the local police station first? What is the general practice?
> ...


Hi Nishbhar,

In general if the police verification is not done in the past one year in the current address or when your passport was issued, then they will ask for a police verification.

You will get a message from your area police station in a day or two after which you have to go with the proofs(Originals and copies). Once they verify them, they will send your file to the comissioner's office and after that you will get your PCC. 

So till the time you get the SMS that you need to visit your area police station, chill out 

-Suresh.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> In general if the police verification is not done in the past one year in the current address or when your passport was issued, then they will ask for a police verification.
> 
> ...


Oh OK.. thanks! However, I've heard it's better to visit the police comm. office and local police stn. off to get the papers moving along instead of waiting for them? Does the general process work?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Oh OK.. thanks! However, I've heard it's better to visit the police comm. office and local police stn. off to get the papers moving along instead of waiting for them? Does the general process work?


I went to the local police station immediately after I applied at PSK and got my PCC done in 3 days flat. Would recommend you to go to the local station ASAP.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Oh OK.. thanks! However, I've heard it's better to visit the police comm. office and local police stn. off to get the papers moving along instead of waiting for them? Does the general process work?


No need to visit commissioner office... Next day from pcc appointment visit local police station.

Carry passport/address proof originals and copy of them while visiting...once done...just wait

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

*Got our PCC's*

Alrite Guys! Just thought I'd update everyone. My wife and I got our PCC's. It took 6 working days from the time of application at the PSK. Both of us got an SMS that our PCC is ready to collect from the PSK. The Process was fairly hassle-free. However, you definitely need to follow-up with the Police to keep your file moving. 

Once the verification is done and the file is sent back to the Commissioner's Office its takes just a day. 

Hope this helps and all the best to everyone who has applied.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Alrite Guys! Just thought I'd update everyone. My wife and I got our PCC's. It took 6 working days from the time of application at the PSK. Both of us got an SMS that our PCC is ready to collect from the PSK. The Process was fairly hassle-free. However, you definitely need to follow-up with the Police to keep your file moving.
> 
> Once the verification is done and the file is sent back to the Commissioner's Office its takes just a day.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best to everyone who has applied.


Good to hear that it was hassle free and all the best for the remaining process.

-Suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all.

I am back.

Does anyone know how long it takes for getting passport renewal/reissue under normal category in bangalore. My passport is due to expire in december.

I applied for it on 24 july, no police verification required as i got my pcc little before that.

I know it's not even a month and i am not exactly in a rush too but want to clear it up soon.

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am back.
> 
> ...


Convert your normal application to Tatkaal one.

Since no police verification is required it should be a cake walk for you 

Just walk in to the Koramangala RPO office in the morning around 7 and wait in the queue. You will be issued a token to meet the passport officer.

The passport officer will ask you for proof of urgency. Produce your visa invitation letter along with visa fees paid. Explain to them that you've already applied for the visa and need to convert your normal application to tatkaal one.

If printing is already initiated they may not even charge you tatkaal fees and expedite your application. If printing not initiated they may charge you additional fees for converting to tatkaal. Either case, you will receive your passport within 3-4 days.

After you get your new passport fill in form 929 and upload it on your immi account along with scanned copy of your new passport.

Hurry up!!! DIBP is already processing June applications.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your visa!!!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

The_Boss said:


> Convert your normal application to Tatkaal one.
> 
> Since no police verification is required it should be a cake walk for you
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for showing a way... will try this option ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..just lodged the visa.
please tell me how to schedule a pcc..bdw im not from bangalore(however have been working here for last 1 year, prior to that was doing studies in lucknow and originally from kerala)
my wife has been working in blore for 5 + years now.
so, should the pcc be done at my original home location(kerala) or at all 3 places?
totally clueless and any inputs would be much appreciated..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..just lodged the visa.
> please tell me how to schedule a pcc..bdw im not from bangalore(however have been working here for last 1 year, prior to that was doing studies in lucknow and originally from kerala)
> my wife has been working in blore for 5 + years now.
> so, should the pcc be done at my original home location(kerala) or at all 3 places?
> totally clueless and any inputs would be much appreciated..


Hi,

I would suggest apply it from the place you are staying at. as you would need to visit police station and there is also a place where you write that you are staying at this place in last few years.

just fill the application form and you will understand that on passportindia site.

if you still have some specific questions and can't get an answer, than guy at counter 1 of Maratthali PSK is too helpful...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks ankur.. will check that..u mean psk on the outer ring road?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks ankur.. will check that..u mean psk on the outer ring road?


yes, you are right.

right opposite to Intel


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..just lodged the visa.
> please tell me how to schedule a pcc..bdw im not from bangalore(however have been working here for last 1 year, prior to that was doing studies in lucknow and originally from kerala)
> my wife has been working in blore for 5 + years now.
> so, should the pcc be done at my original home location(kerala) or at all 3 places?
> totally clueless and any inputs would be much appreciated..


Please read some post back in this thread for documnets to carry fro PCC.


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi,
I had gone to passport Seva Sai Arcade to request for a PCC for Australian Visa application, reached at the reporting time mentioned, during my PCC document processing the guy at the counter asked me to produce a PCC checklist. I havent heard about this nor can find any details regarding about this. 
I had all documents ready, however had not carried the document stating why the PCC was required but got to know the details in this forum as mentioned by rashe_12 with the details required for "Reason for PCC issuance - carry print out of document checklist which clearly states PCC requirements for visa" and also the "plain paper addressing PO".

But now i am still wondering what is this *PCC Checklist* , can anyone please help me out here ? have got until Monday to figure this out. Need more light into this.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Quick question - do one must go in person to passport office for PCC? I mean can I apply for wife's PCC without her being present personally?

Bit urgent. Please respond.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Quick question - do one must go in person to passport office for PCC? I mean can I apply for wife's PCC without her being present personally?
> 
> Bit urgent. Please respond.


Application will not be accepted in absence of the applicant. 

She has to be there in person, MANDATORILY. 

REGARDS, 
Deep


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old

will these be sufficient docs?

also, for my wife..she has itr filings on the address..shouldnt these be enough


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

varghesesanoj said:


> Hi,
> I had gone to passport Seva Sai Arcade to request for a PCC for Australian Visa application, reached at the reporting time mentioned, during my PCC document processing the guy at the counter asked me to produce a PCC checklist. I havent heard about this nor can find any details regarding about this.
> I had all documents ready, however had not carried the document stating why the PCC was required but got to know the details in this forum as mentioned by rashe_12 with the details required for "Reason for PCC issuance - carry print out of document checklist which clearly states PCC requirements for visa" and also the "plain paper addressing PO".
> 
> But now i am still wondering what is this *PCC Checklist* , can anyone please help me out here ? have got until Monday to figure this out. Need more light into this.


I'm not sure if I've understood you right. I don't remember seeing a PCC checklist anywhere. Can you please explain more....


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> I'm not sure if I've understood you right. I don't remember seeing a PCC checklist anywhere. Can you please explain more....


My document was returned back with the remark "PCC CheckList required" , when i asked for what is this PCC Checklist, he mentioned that it was there on the website.
I checked and there was nothing regarding PCC Checklist, i suppose he meant the documents which i had missed.

Reason for PCC issuance
Letter addressing the PO.
and Print out of my online PCC application


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old

will these be sufficient docs?

also, for my wife..she has itr filings on the address..shouldnt these be enough


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
> in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old
> 
> will these be sufficient docs?
> ...


These documents should be fine.

-Suresh.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks suresh.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> managed to get a letter from my company HR on letterhead saying this is my address.
> in addition, i have a rental agreement ..but this is only 3 months old
> 
> will these be sufficient docs?
> ...




Letter from HR would do, rental agreement not accepted.

I have a doubt about ITR if it would be accepted.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

varghesesanoj said:


> My document was returned back with the remark "PCC CheckList required" , when i asked for what is this PCC Checklist, he mentioned that it was there on the website.
> I checked and there was nothing regarding PCC Checklist, i suppose he meant the documents which i had missed.
> 
> Reason for PCC issuance
> ...


By PCC checklist, they mean a Visa invite letter.

If you have not got the invite, you can take a printout of 189/190 immi site page where it states that PCC is required.


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> By PCC checklist, they mean a Visa invite letter.
> 
> If you have not got the invite, you can take a printout of 189/190 immi site page where it states that PCC is required.


Thanks ankur, you're a life saver, will follow what u have said 
Hoping there wont be any issues on Monday :fencing: fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

varghesesanoj said:


> Thanks ankur, you're a life saver, will follow what u have said
> Hoping there wont be any issues on Monday :fencing: fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Hi Guys,
Just wanted to update that "PCC Checklist" was indeed the printout of 189/190 immi site page where it states that PCC is required or visa letter invite.

It took me a total of 5 hours to complete the entire application process. 
Just wanted to warn anyone that if you are providing Income Tax form as address proof, the lady in B counter (B-3) was asking for seal & signature , but somehow another lady at counter (B-2) convinced her that only for PCC it wouldn't be required.(Guess it was my lucky day). As per B Counter rules HR letter from company is the best address proof that you can give, consider this for your PCC if any issues for address proof. 
Same also goes for for postpaid/mobile bill, but here you will require seal & stamp on those bills.(had this issue for my wife's PCC)

I received a mail stating that my PCC verification has been initiated , do i need to go to the police station for this or will they visit my premises for the verification ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

varghesesanoj said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to update that "PCC Checklist" was indeed the printout of 189/190 immi site page where it states that PCC is required or visa letter invite.
> 
> It took me a total of 5 hours to complete the entire application process.
> ...


Congrats...visit your nearest police station and make them happy 

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

If a person has stayed in two address es in one year will police verification happen in both places ? 
Should the person visit both the stations and make two police men happy ?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> If a person has stayed in two address es in one year will police verification happen in both places ?
> Should the person visit both the stations and make two police men happy ?


PCC is issued on based on your current residential address. You can't apply for 2 different PCCs for two different places


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

I applied for AU PCC via the Passport website and the appointment I received is for 19th of September, 2014 which is close to a month from today.

A) Can I go earlier and collect the PCC? Has someone had success doing that? 

B) The passport was issued from the same PSK(at Sai Arcade, Marathalli, Bangalore). Would it go through a verification process again, because at that time, I went through a Police verification process.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> I applied for AU PCC via the Passport website and the appointment I received is for 19th of September, 2014 which is close to a month from today.
> 
> A) Can I go earlier and collect the PCC? Has someone had success doing that?
> 
> B) The passport was issued from the same PSK(at Sai Arcade, Marathalli, Bangalore). Would it go through a verification process again, because at that time, I went through a Police verification process.


Heya, this is a very FAQ.

For PCC you don't need to wait for given date of appointment.

PCC candidates can walk-in any day before 11AM with your set of documents.

Since your current address and passport address is same you should get the PCC on same day.

Good luck !


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> PCC is issued on based on your current residential address. You can't apply for 2 different PCCs for two different places


I would apply only for one PCC quoting I stayed in two addresses in the last one year. Would they check in both addresses or only current address ?


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Congrats...visit your nearest police station and make them happy
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.



Done.. made them happy :evil:


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Heya, this is a very FAQ.
> 
> For PCC you don't need to wait for given date of appointment.
> 
> ...


Any day is Monday to Saturday ? Do they work on weekends ? I'm not able to take time off from office


----------



## varghesesanoj (Aug 14, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Any day is Monday to Saturday ? Do they work on weekends ? I'm not able to take time off from office


No weekends buddy and the whole process would take 2-4 hours depending on your luck.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

varghesesanoj said:


> No weekends buddy and the whole process would take 2-4 hours depending on your luck.


They don't work on Saturdays as well ? Hmm..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I need some information regarding getting a passport for my close friend asap in Bangalore.

Do you know about how to get a tatkal appointment and changing passport to tatkal. 

She has just 2 months to get it.

Appointment is usually after a month and passport takes another 1 month... so it would be a quite tight situation.

If we can make either passport/apointment tatkal things would be easier.

Does anyone know how to to do that. 

1) we don't know any high govt. official to write a letter for us.
2) I spoke to an agent who is quoting 5k with passport fee, address proof xerox copies and promised an appointment within a week but I'm not sure if there is anything that is suspicious.

Does anyone know a solution to this situation or suggestion, would appreciate that.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Got my PCC done yesterday. I got it the same day, my spouse's PCC is on hold since they referred it for physical police verification. We're following up with the local police station now to expedite it.

What is the process from here ? Should we visit PSK again after Police verification is done ?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Got my PCC done yesterday. I got it the same day, my spouse's PCC is on hold since they referred it for physical police verification. We're following up with the local police station now to expedite it.
> 
> What is the process from here ? Should we visit PSK again after Police verification is done ?


Well.. first of all you need to follow up with your local police station to get the verification done. I guess you will need to make them happy in order to do that  

After which they send the "clear" report back to comm's office and then its sent back to the PSK for you to collect. Expect atleast 6-8 days time for the SMS to pick up the PCC.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

I applied for PCC on 21-Aug in bangalore PSK. Now status is as below

"PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office"

Now I want to travel to AUS in another 5 days. If it didn't come then can I leave this one and go and apply from AUS again. Not sure what to do.

Experts, please advise.

Thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for PCC on 21-Aug in bangalore PSK. Now status is as below
> 
> ...


is your police verification completed ?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

No, not yet


----------



## arnab_prime (Nov 3, 2013)

*PCC Bangalore*

"


sssagi said:


> Submitted my PCC application today at PSK Sai Arcade with Employer letter as address proof. They also asked for Company ID as identity proof which was available with me luckily but it was never mentioned anywhere so could have easily been a problem.
> Just like your case, took a chance with my wife's application with a recently opened nationalised bank account passbook as address proof but it did not work and they returned her application and asked to submit employer letter for her too. When we contended that her employer is not a known one and a private limited company, they said it would be accepted so we'll go back with that day after tomorrow since 14th is a holiday for them. We also had but ICICI bannk statement for 1+ year but they refused to look at it. Just makes me wonder on the logic of accepting a very small employer's letter as address proof but not ICICI bank statement, the second biggest bank overall in the country and the biggest private bank.
> No wonder we all dread getting work done from govt. folks as there's hardly any room for flexibility or sensibility.


"

I also submitted with my company letter head as address proof. The next day i was called to the nearest police station . I went with docs but they disagreed to take the co. letter head addrsss... I dont know how to get out of this mess..if they refuse to give PCC here can i apply PCC again in my hometown in which address my passport is there... But I am staying in Bangalore for more than a year.. Any one who can suggest..


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> is your police verification completed ?


Ankur,

Just completed yesterday and below is my current situation.
Please advise... if you know any more details. It will be helpful.

I am able to run to every corner and spoken to everyone I know and managed to speed up my PCC. They said I can visit commisioner office tomorrow and get my PCC directly.

But I heard, along with the PCC letter some seal stamping also required in passport. If I get the PCC directly from commisioner office then how will I get that? Is it fine only if I have PCC and no seal in passport.

They said remaining processes are there as below and they will take another 10 days. But if I want they said I can only take the responsibility of taking things from one to another to get in 1 day. I don't want to confuse them so I didn't say anything but may be they may ask me to go RPO from commisioner office on Monday.

1. As of now verification done and file is in local Police St.
2. I should take them to main Police St near by tomorrow and get sign of higher officer
3. Then I should take them to commisioner office and contact one person and he will get the PCC done immediately and handover to me.

Please note, this may not be a normal process and since I need urgently, I am doing xyz and trying to get in 1 day..

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

taniska said:


> Ankur,
> 
> Just completed yesterday and below is my current situation.
> Please advise... if you know any more details. It will be helpful.
> ...


The process I am aware for PCC is as below:

Request for PCC -> Visit the PSK ->PSK send the request to verify to commissioner office -> Commissioner office will send the file for verification to the local police station mentioned by you -> local police visits your place -> You need to visit the local police station to submit documents (₹₹₹₹) --> if satisfied, you file will be sent back to commissioner office with positive feedback --> commissioner office will inform the PSK that everything is ok -> PSK will print the PCC letter and make a stamp on the letter and also on your passport.

I took my PCC from Bangalore and Im understood this process as I visited the commissioner office to redirect my file to the correct local police station.

So I don't think you can get the PCC at commissioner office through the new process... If it is not super urgent I would suggest you to wait till you get it... instead of putting yourself in trouble running to every corner... you try to speed up the file movement at the Local police station and at the commissioner office but at the end you should collect it from PSK as per my knowledge.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

taniska said:


> Ankur,
> 
> Just completed yesterday and below is my current situation.
> Please advise... if you know any more details. It will be helpful.
> ...


Firstly you cannot get PCC from commissioner office. The letter that commissioner office give is another type of clearance letter which is not accepted by DIBP. It should come from RPO(PSK) only which has the RPO guy sign and seal. 

If local police station say that they have sent the file back to the commissioner's office, it should not take too long at commissioner office to clear up. If you visit them, I heard that they will just make you run around everywhere. 

After my local police station cleared up and sent it to commissioner office, my file was stuck at commissioner office for quite long compared to other people. I started sending emails to the commissioner office that I found on google. After sending reminder for 3-4 days, I got a personal email from assistant police commissioner stating that he has cleared my file. So that worked. You can try the same.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

taniska said:


> Ankur,
> 
> Just completed yesterday and below is my current situation.
> Please advise... if you know any more details. It will be helpful.
> ...



May be you can get that pushed from comissioners office asap and go and talk to the PSK head who actually signs the PCC letter. They actually listen to the genuine cases. Hence show them your travel tickets or your company mail print which shows that you will be travelling in a couple of days. He might even sign the letter then and there and give it you as well. 

-Suresh.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> May be you can get that pushed from comissioners office asap and go and talk to the PSK head who actually signs the PCC letter. They actually listen to the genuine cases. Hence show them your travel tickets or your company mail print which shows that you will be travelling in a couple of days. He might even sign the letter then and there and give it you as well.
> 
> -Suresh.


Thanks all for you help throughout. Currently I am as below :- 

----------
"Status	PCC application granted on 09/09/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, Bangalore Rural. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
----------

will they give me immediately if I go and request in PSK or else how long it will take from here. Do you know the PSK timings in Bangalore... Thanks. Now, I am confident that I can somehow get it before tomorrow evening...

Thanks


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

taniska said:


> Thanks all for you help throughout. Currently I am as below :-
> 
> ----------
> "Status	PCC application granted on 09/09/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, Bangalore Rural. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> ...


You will only be able to collect PCC after getting the SMS that is it ready to collect from PSK. They wont let you in without you showing the SMS. 

If you verification is complete is takes anywhere between 6-10 days to receive the final SMS.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> You will only be able to collect PCC after getting the SMS that is it ready to collect from PSK. They wont let you in without you showing the SMS.
> 
> If you verification is complete is takes anywhere between 6-10 days to receive the final SMS.


Hi Nishbhar,

I got sms within hours of completion of my verification , just after seeing ur message got a beep sound in my mob and went and collected my PCC right away...

Anyway, happy and leaving to AUS tonight... Thanks all for your help...

Thanks


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

taniska said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> I got sms within hours of completion of my verification , just after seeing ur message got a beep sound in my mob and went and collected my PCC right away...
> 
> ...


Thats really wonderful and congrats for getting the PCC after all the hard work . Have a safe trip.

-Suresh.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Sharing a recent experience of friend and his wife who got their PCC from Sai Arcade PCC.

They filled the application online got their ARN printout and walked in next day without any appointment or paying the Rs.500 fees. They had one infant child with them , hence got a special (S) token. Paid the fees and few counters later got their PCC in hand. In their case, they already have Australian PR (2012). They had their second child in India, hence had to get a new one as part of child visa subclass 101 processing (almost a year long wait).


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

I am trying to apply for PCC at Bangalore.

1) I have been staying in Bangalore from 2008. My wife joined me from 2010.
2) Our permanent address is at Trivandrum. My wife has been staying at both places for different durations due to family commitments.
3) My wife got her passport from trivandrum recently (April 2014). She had registered on the passport.gov.in website for the passport application using the trivandrum address.
4) Now she is in bangalore and when i am trying to apply for Bangalore PCC using the website, it says the RPO where she registered is different and so she cannot apply for PCC in bangalore.
5) What can i do in this case ? Is it okay if i get the PCC from Trivandrum and submit to the case officer ? 

Please advise.

Thanks,
Sunish


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

sunishsamuel said:


> I am trying to apply for PCC at Bangalore.
> 
> 1) I have been staying in Bangalore from 2008. My wife joined me from 2010.
> 2) Our permanent address is at Trivandrum. My wife has been staying at both places for different durations due to family commitments.
> ...


My wife got her passport from Hyd so we took her PCC from Hyd and it is not possible to apply in Bangalore.

worst case is CO may question this and you have a proper reason on why it is so...


----------



## mohanan (Aug 19, 2014)

*PCC from Bangalore PSK*

Folks,

My experience with Bangalore PSK for PCC on 4th Nov.



Went online and filled out the PCC form in the passport website
*DO NOT book an appointment. PCC is walkin between 0930 to 1100 am*
Walked in at 0930. Stood in the General Q (*DO NOT STAND IN TATKAL Q*)
The person checked the documents and gave token no
Counter A- Submit docs, Pay fee, Verify your PCC details, Give fingerprints
Counter B- Nothing much done here apart from address validation
Counter C- Official verifies your form and prints out the PCC immediately
Total Time it took for the 2 of us- 2hrs. There were just 2 officials working in Counter B as against 6. That caused the bottleneck.

Documents
Original Passport and copy of it.
Address Proof- Original Aadhar and its copy
Letter to RPO requesting for PCC to be issued for immigration purpose. This is on a plain white paper.
Immigration/Agents mail requesting the PCC has to be attached in the file.

Since my address is the same as in the passport we were issued the PCC immediately. I did not have to come back another day. There were people coming back on different days to collect PCC. I guess this would be applicable if your current address and passport address do not match.

Overall its fairly simple and an easy process. Good job by Sai Arcade PSK team.

Cheers!


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All

When I visited psk for my pcc a lady ( another applicant for pcc to oz) was trying to explain that she needs pcc by showing immi account print out where it says character assessment required but the granting officer was not satisfied with the explanation and was stating that character assessment is different from pcc. 

I just reached there, got the context and gave an additional letter to her which states that character assessment is actually police clearance certificate. Granting officer was happy with that explanation and granted her pcc. 

I am posting this for the benefit of community. In case you applied for pcc without actually CO requesting for it then along with your immi account print out, make sure you take additional print out which states that character assessment is pcc. You can find this information on DIBP website or by clicking on "?" next to the "character assessment required" sub heading on your immi account-attachments upload page

Happy to help


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with the Bangalore psk (Sai Arcade) which might help few others with queries.
> 
> ...


Hi Psuresh,

Thanks for this post and i am in the same boat as you are in. I have few questions:

1. I have my wife's name on my passport as well as joint account. So do you think I would be covered in her case?
2. I have made an online payment and the appointment i have got is for 2nd Jan 2015. In your post you have mentioned that it is walk in. Does this means that I can go along with the documents tomorrow as well and submit the request?
3. Do i need to get my wife along with me to the PSK centre?
4. How much time does it take to get the PCC?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

paning said:


> Hi Psuresh, Thanks for this post and i am in the same boat as you are in. I have few questions: 1. I have my wife's name on my passport as well as joint account. So do you think I would be covered in her case? 2. I have made an online payment and the appointment i have got is for 2nd Jan 2015. In your post you have mentioned that it is walk in. Does this means that I can go along with the documents tomorrow as well and submit the request? 3. Do i need to get my wife along with me to the PSK centre? 4. How much time does it take to get the PCC?


You can walkin anytime from 9:30 am to 11 am. Earliest better. Yes both of you need to be present . Remember to take the PCC proof document, either a mail from CO or take screenshot from website which says PCC required for visa x. It takes about 2 hours.


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> You can walkin anytime from 9:30 am to 11 am. Earliest better. Yes both of you need to be present . Remember to take the PCC proof document, either a mail from CO or take screenshot from website which says PCC required for visa x. It takes about 2 hours.


Thanks for the clarification buddy.


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

We got our PCC(Wife and Myself) today at Bangalore Regional PSK at Lalbagh.

For the benefit of everyone here was the process.

Myself
--------

1) My Current address is the same as in the Passport.
2) Handwritten letter asking for PCC on plain sheet white paper
3) Original and Photocopy of Passport
4) Document Checklist printout from Immi Website whcih asks for Character Certificate.

These documents should be enough for you to get the PCC if your current address and Passport address is same. After going through the various counters(which took about 4 hrs in total) I got the PCC in my hand. One bad thing what these regional PSK's do or atleast at the Lalbagh office is they write on the Passport that PCC has been issued to apply for Australian PR along with date.

Wife
-----

1) Current address different than the one on the Passport
2) My name is there on wife's passport.
3) Photocopies of Aadhaar Card(very imp, they didnt consider her driving licence even though address was same on Aadhaar and Driving Licence), My Passport, her passport along with originals.
4) Handwritten letter asking for PCC on plain sheet white paper
5) Document Checklist printout from Immi Website whcih asks for Character Certificate.
6) Marriage Certificate Proof(Even though they didnt ask for it, we carried it with us)

Rest of the process is the same and she was given the PCC in hand after waiting for about 15 minutes in C COunter. The guy who writes on your passports is not even a Passport Officer but the office guy, and the Passport Officer sign on it.

Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i think they have outsources it to some it company...so the guy who sits there should be from that company


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

ozziemate said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got our PCC(Wife and Myself) today at Bangalore Regional PSK at Lalbagh.
> 
> ...


Do they work on Saturday?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

paning said:


> Do they work on Saturday?


No..


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> No..


Thanks for the info.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Our Situation is... My wife is from bangalore, after wedding she has joined me in Chennai. Her address in passport still mentions bangalore, whilst we are applying for PCC from India.

In our case when we click on the next button, we are getting an error saying, the RPO in your passport Bangalore and Your requested RPO is Chennai. Both RPO has to be same. 

Please advise us what to do next?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Query reg PCC in Bangalore*

Hi there,

I have got the ARN for my husband and myself. None of our present address is same as passport address. I have couple of questions:

After PSK do we need to visit police station for verification or PSK will forward the documents to police verification?
Approximately how long it takes from initial visit to PSK until receiving PCC?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Shraeyajain06 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi we require PCC invitation to Canada visa we went to PSK Sai arcade and submitted our application and documents .there is a small problem in my application as last month my car got involved in a in a minor road accident and the owner of other car filed FIR. although there was no injury or major damages involved but due to the FIR we were forced to go to the police station and transport office to get all clearance .we also paid 12000 rupees to the complainant. when we were filling the online application for PSK appointment by mistake we selected the option yes under the head -"is there any pending criminal proceeding ?"although after reaching PSK a senior official told that the matter was so trivial and my record was clear and there was no requirement to select yes option under criminal proceeding under section 279 but since already I had selected and submitted application I have no other option than to be referred to regional passport office Koramangala in the next working day. I require your advise as to what should be our next step and what more documents will be required and what should we carry with us when going to regional passport office Koramangala .please note the FIR matter is closed and we have already paid the damages to the complainant and the matter is over .what should we do now? Will there be a problem in issuing PCC ?


----------

